# Talk to me about Savate



## Mitlov (Sep 20, 2018)

If you'll indulge some idle curiosity...






Besides the obvious difference of shoes, are there meaningful rule differences between Savate and more popular styles of kickboxing?

Has Savate every really gained popularity outside of France?  If not, why not?

What's your candid opinion of the sport?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 20, 2018)

Well for the U.K, the in thing has been boxing, at least in the early 1900's.   That and the culture for that period painted kicking in a dark light as well as obvious French and English competitiveness.  

As  for my views. it probably varies slightly compared to other kick boxing styles.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 21, 2018)

A kicks a kick and a punch is a punch at the end of the day no matter what label you give it. To me that video looked no different to regular kickboxing


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 21, 2018)

I like Savate, especially the footwork and angling. There’s a distinctive flavor to the movement of Savate, such that I can easily tell a Savate fighter from a Muay Thai or Karate fighter.


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 21, 2018)

I've always been interested in Savate and the other Marseillaise system that i can never remember the name of. I have a small book about it somewhere, but have never talked with or had any instruction in it from someone with a proper background. 

The way that they use their bodies to generate the inertia is distinct from Asian  systems that I have studied or had more direct exposure to and I can see that in this video. Sport kickboxing is to a large degree, sport kickboxing. Aside from potentially some competition rules differences someone from a Thai or Korean training background couldn't use their training to compete. But, the sport is not necessarily the system. I would be thrilled if it turned out that we had a legitimate Savate practitioner here who could enlighten us a bit on the style and how they train.


----------



## marques (Sep 21, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> If you'll indulge some idle curiosity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the big difference is the way they kick; Different biomechanics. Clearly distinct from any other style. More punching than Tae Kwon Do (and American Kickboxing?). Nicer kicks, to the expectator, than jap/k1 kickboxing.

The use of toes (I mean shoes) gives some extra range, safety to the feet, and would translate very well to a self defence scenario.

Why not more popular? Other than boxing and recently MMA, it’s quite normal a combat sport not being popular outside a niche market, I think.

I should have took the chance to train it while in France. I like it. Looks fun to train and spar. The issue was the suits they needed to use, really.  Should they be using the ones on the video and they would have gain a customer.


----------



## Mitlov (Sep 21, 2018)

I do love their kicks. Crisp and a ton of variety. 

Yeah, the more traditional full body spandex that some savateurs wear are just not very flattering on anybody.

(Still, better than a wrestling singlet)


----------



## Kababayan (Sep 24, 2018)

Savate talk...how cool is this?  I've trained with a few Savate guys at seminars.  Their kicks were brutal.  Their entire mindset was to destroy the opponents legs with each kick, and they trained that way (unlike the dojo control that most of us train with).   It was cool to watch and train in but I felt bad for the uke.


----------



## Zakeo Lee (Nov 19, 2019)

I have been a savate practitioner since I was young. 
I also practice thai boxing and kick boxing.
 And what I could see as difference, savate has a more graceful style than other boxing styles. I think it comes from the fact that savate comes from fencing.  
In addition savate is a boxing style in which travel must be fast unlike Thai boxing. 
There is also another difference the wearing of the shoe is allowed. The fact of hitting with a shoe is that in savate the boxer will try to hit with the tip of his shoe.It is a formidable weapon. The training in French boxing is very focused on using the tip of the shoe to hit his opponent. This shoe tip must  be used as a sword in fencing.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sav excels in footwork and lighting fast high kicks 
It would be very hard to pick up in your 30s due to lack of flexibility 
This excellent system is best to start young


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 6, 2020)

marques said:


> I think the big difference is the way they kick; Different biomechanics. Clearly distinct from any other style. More punching than Tae Kwon Do (and American Kickboxing?). Nicer kicks, to the expectator, than jap/k1 kickboxing.
> 
> The use of toes (I mean shoes) gives some extra range, safety to the feet, and would translate very well to a self defence scenario.
> 
> ...



It looks very good
The French love kick boxing and judo 

In the usa: kickboxing has never been popular


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> It would be very hard to pick up in your 30s due to lack of flexibility



Why are you so obsessed with age being a limiting factor?

Again, me, no history of sports (especially MA) - doing head kicks after starting tkd being nearly 40.

Seriously, if you let yourself go to the extent all your joints locked up before you hit 30 then that's on you - doesn't mean you have any basis whatsoever for painting everyone else with the same brush and saying it can't be done.




quasar44 said:


> In the usa: kickboxing has never been popular



Source?


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

pdg said:


> Why are you so obsessed with age being a limiting factor?
> 
> Again, me, no history of sports (especially MA) - doing head kicks after starting tkd being nearly 40.
> 
> ...



Much for effective to drop elbows, punches and hammer fists then toss in leg kicks. The high kicks many adults dont have the range to perform.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> It looks very good
> The French love kick boxing and judo
> 
> In the usa: kickboxing has never been popular


Kickboxing (mostly PKA) was Very popular in the 70's, 80's, & 90's in the southern and eastern states. It has largely morphed into UFC but does still exist at large.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Kickboxing (mostly PKA) was Very popular in the 70's, 80's, & 90's in the southern and eastern states. It has largely morphed into UFC but does still exist at large.



I think head kicks are superb tool. I just cant do it.
Funny that because I am tall and skinny people think I can easily head kick but I cannot. 
I just dont like stretching and I feel I may tear something in my legs or groin.

I personally find kickboxing super fun to watch when they start doing this axe kicks and spinning heel kicks. Its a grand feat of coordination


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> The high kicks many adults dont have the range to perform



Again, you really have zero evidence for this.


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I just dont like stretching and I feel I may tear something in my legs or groin



And here really is the issue.

You can't be bothered and you're paranoid about injury.

Thing is, not everyone is you or has your exceedingly negative attitude regarding themselves.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

pdg said:


> Again, you really have zero evidence for this.



you can find 100 male outside and maybe 1 can do a high kick of any speed or power


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> you can find 100 male outside and maybe 1 can do a high kick of any speed or power



Sure, maybe, with no practice or training.

But after a couple of months, at least 75% of the ones who apply themselves will be able to perform a reasonable high kick. And then they'll continue to improve in terms of accuracy and technique with further practice.


Seriously, you need to stop forcing your low personal standards and expectations on everyone else.

It's possible that you are actually truly physically incapable of doing these sort of things, but I doubt it.

I have a suspicion that the real case is that you tried it once, found it a bit hard and gave up - then decided it must be your age and everyone except gifted athletes are the same.

Problem is, you're wrong and quite honestly more than a bit pathetic.

Here's a list of what you need to do:

Stop whining and moaning that it's everyone else's fault.

Shut up.

Train at your level (which means a challenge for you, but within capability).

Keep training.

Train some more.

Only go to advanced classes when you're advanced.

Maybe see a therapist about your low opinion of yourself.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> you can find 100 male outside and maybe 1 can do a high kick of any speed or power


That is probably not far off, but it still does not mitigate the fact that you (me, everyone)need to work on stretching as part of your exercise routine. 
How conscious are you about getting really warmed up before you start stretching, especially statically? This is Very important and will help you tremendously.


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> That is probably not far off, but it still does not mitigate the fact that you (me, everyone)need to work on stretching as part of your exercise routine.
> How conscious are you about getting really warmed up before you start stretching, especially statically? This is Very important and will help you tremendously.



I think this says it all:



quasar44 said:


> I just dont like stretching


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

I train hard !!!


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

pdg said:


> Sure, maybe, with no practice or training.
> 
> But after a couple of months, at least 75% of the ones who apply themselves will be able to perform a reasonable high kick. And then they'll continue to improve in terms of accuracy and technique with further practice.
> 
> ...


 
I train hard but smart


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I train hard but smart



From what you've said across multiple threads, I'm sorry but I really don't believe you at all.

I think you went in with an overestimation of what you could do with no practice and failed, so you searched for something to blame and landed on your age and being not fat.

This led you to believe it wasn't possible and has severely restricted how you train and has also likely seriously curtailed your progression.

There's nothing smart about that at all.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

pdg said:


> From what you've said across multiple threads, I'm sorry but I really don't believe you at all.
> 
> I think you went in with an overestimation of what you could do with no practice and failed, so you searched for something to blame and landed on your age and being not fat.
> 
> ...


 I am not blaming anyone ...just trying to find the right match...so I can grow
 I don’t compete and my expectations were medium at best


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have done Krav Maga and Muay Thai for 4 yrs before I began my final quest into the other arts


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 23, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I have done Krav Maga and Muay Thai for 4 yrs before I began my final quest into the other arts



Two arts where stretching is vital


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 23, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Two arts where stretching is vital



Not in Krav 
I can do body and leg kicks 
Head kicks are impossible for me because coaches never leg stretched


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 23, 2020)

I am loving mma more than bjj
My 10 classes in mma we have worked most of the class on take downs
 In my 200 BJJ classes there was almost zero take downs 

in mma I am first to come and last to leave 
In BJJ I always left early


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 23, 2020)

Mma we have done double and single legs everyday along with body lock take downs 
 It’s very very fun and so much to learn


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 23, 2020)

Not in Krav??
Found this on kravmaga.com

Best Self Defense Training: Why Stretching is Crucial


----------

